# UCLA TFT MFA - Anyone know what has changed for Fall 2022?



## llueve (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi all!

Many of you must remember how UCLA did not accept applications for any of their film MFA programs last year, in theory so they could re-vamp their program, which had come under fire recently (but also not-so-recently, in their two previous quality reviews).

It looks like UCLA TFT MFAs are accepting applications again for Fall 2022. Does anyone know what changes were made, if any? Like changes to curriculum or staffing or anything else?

I tried to see if I could find any kind of official press release but it seems they've been very quiet about the whole thing. Or, just as likely, I just don't know where to look!


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Sep 23, 2021)

Heeyy are you applying as well? which program are you applying too? 

I was looking at the production/directing application instruction provided by the TFT homepage and it doesn't say we need a PS but it does say we need to complete UCLA grad application. And on the online application, it requires us to submit both a SOP & PS. I am very confused now and I emailed admission a week ago and never heard back from them. Does anyone have any idea/information regarding if we need both SOP & PS or just SOP.


----------



## Chyneazy (Sep 24, 2021)

I am very confused about UCLA this year. It still says on their page that they are going under a review process and doesn't have updated info for 2022 admissions if they are actually accepting applications this year. Does anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Sep 24, 2021)

Chyneazy said:


> I am very confused about UCLA this year. It still says on their page that they are going under a review process and doesn't have updated info for 2022 admissions if they are actually accepting applications this year. Does anyone have any idea what is going on?


oh gosh I hope they do. I have already asked my undergrad school to send in my official transcript....


----------



## catmom (Sep 25, 2021)

I think they are resuming this year and just haven’t updated all pages yet. The screenwriting application info for Fall 2022 is up now.


----------



## tianamaighan (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi, do you know how come there is both SOP and SP this year finally?


cheeeese3cake said:


> Heeyy are you applying as well? which program are you applying too?
> 
> I was looking at the production/directing application instruction provided by the TFT homepage and it doesn't say we need a PS but it does say we need to complete UCLA grad application. And on the online application, it requires us to submit both a SOP & PS. I am very confused now and I emailed admission a week ago and never heard back from them. Does anyone have any idea/information regarding if we need both SOP & PS or just SOP.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 11, 2021)

tianamaighan said:


> Hi, do you know how come there is both SOP and SP this year finally?


Yeaa. They emailed back and said that SOP is required by TFT and should follow the guidelines on the application worksheet. PS is required by UCLA graduate department and should follow the guidelines on the online application.


----------



## tianamaighan (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi! Okay thanks. I was a little thrown off seeing the SP in the online application. On the topic of diversity questions. I think it’s great, but definitely threw me off. 


cheeeese3cake said:


> Yeaa. They emailed back and said that SOP is required by TFT and should follow the guidelines on the application worksheet. PS is required by UCLA graduate department and should follow the guidelines on the online application.


----------



## cheeeese3cake (Oct 12, 2021)

tianamaighan said:


> Hi! Okay thanks. I was a little thrown off seeing the SP in the online application. On the topic of diversity questions. I think it’s great, but definitely threw me off.


it is so weird and feels like super last minute too...


----------



## tianamaighan (Oct 12, 2021)

cheeeese3cake said:


> it is so weird and feels like super last minute too...


Yeah I totally agree. Imagine for anyone who gets all their stuff ready and then just opens the application near the deadline and sees that. Strange


----------



## Joestar (Oct 16, 2021)

Hey everyone. Could someone maybe clear something up for me:

On this page the program says all transcripts need to be mailed by Nov 1st, but on this other page it says that international students only need to mail them in if they get accepted. Which is it? I don't live in the US and I'm worried I already missed the window to mail in anything at this point and have it arrive by Nov 1st.
I emailed UCLA about this question, but I haven't gotten a response yet.


----------

